# The Fan on My 5000 stays on and drains the Battery, I'd appreciate any tips...



## lakai_6o (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a Canadian Audi 5000 Qt, its a project for lack of a better title. But at this point the battery seems to be being drained by the fan. The Fan stays on even after the car dies. I think it may be a relay, but I'm not sure. One of the relays seems to be stuck in its socket. And I was wondering if there's another test I could do to be sure what the problem is exactly.
Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: The Fan on My 5000 stays on and drains the Battery, I'd appreciate any tips... (lakai_6o)*

I bet that's one of you fan relay's and you need a new one. I've got plenty of spares if you need one.


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ya thats the relay I had the same problem on my old 5000. Or you could wire it to a switch haha.


----------



## Katmandu (May 26, 2004)

*Re: The Fan on My 5000 stays on and drains the Battery, I'd appreciate any tips... (lakai_6o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lakai_6o* »_I have a Canadian Audi 5000 Qt, its a project for lack of a better title. But at this point the battery seems to be being drained by the fan. The Fan stays on even after the car dies. 

NOT the relay! It's the Thermo Switch the screws into the Radiator!
I VW Rabbit just did the SAME THING and I replaced the thermo switch TODAY and it's fine now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

